# Red tail hawk nest



## RCR 3 EVER (May 4, 2009)

We were cutting dead trees in our woods and noticed 2 large red tail hawks circling above our heads so we just stood there and watched them a bit. 

During lunch we looked out our window while eating and noticed a red tail perched on a branch near the cabin and it was watching a wood pile where a bunch chipmunks and mice always cruise around in. My dog always scrounges around for them in the pile. The hawk soon left empty talon though.

We drove back out to the cutting site where we were stacking the wood and saw a hawk take off from a tree. Upon looking at the tree it had a very large nest in the tree. 

Unfortunately for the bird it is near the only available trail for the tractor to get to the rest of the property. We also walk this trail alot. It is also within site of the cabin.

Hopefully, it will not leave the nest.  We are not at the cabin every week so it does have free reign over the place most of the time. Luckily for us it does not attack us like the Goshawk did when those birds were nesting. I just wish I could shimmy up the tree nearby and get photos of nestlings, but the fall would definitely not make my back feel any better.

We are happy the birds are around since the cabin is inhabited by mice and chipmunks when we are gone and now the critters are much more scarce under the trailer.

I will try and get photos of adults at the nest as best possible in 2 weeks, from the ground though.


----------



## nilzlofgren (May 4, 2009)

There is an abundance of red tail hawks at the landfill where I work. they do a great job of keeping varmints under control, and occasionally take rabbits and seagulls. (YUCK).


----------



## deeker (May 4, 2009)

she is watch YOU!!!!


----------



## smokechase II (May 4, 2009)

*Red Tail*

The Red Tail is the most common hawk in North America.

They are really neat, especially with their longer piercing cry.

Often when watching a movie you will hear where the sound editors have inserted a red tail cry for any other large bird of prey, including bald eagles.

------------

They are doing well in part because they have adapted to human presence. This may not be true with your pair but there is a good chance they will do fine with your tractor.

Try to minimize, do less in their neighborhood if possible.

Enjoy. They are great birds.


----------



## deeker (May 4, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> The Red Tail is the most common hawk in North America.
> 
> They are really neat, especially with their longer piercing cry.
> 
> ...




And they taste better than gobbies endangered chickens.

The red tail is a fun bird to work with. I second you on the scream!!


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (May 4, 2009)

They take off from their nest when we leave the cabin area only 50 ft from cabin, which is still about 100 yds from nest. If you know where to look you can see them take off from the nest tree. They will probably get used to us coming and going as long as we do not approach their nest tree.

I have taken numerous bird photos and it is easier since they can not count. I go into an target area with a companion and stay put as the companion leaves. After sitting for awhile the bird usually comes back. After finishing I have the person come back and we both walk out. I tried walking out alone once with the Goshawk only to have the bird run a diving attack run on me. If I had not dropped to the ground I would probably be bald but with great photos.

Birds and welfare of nestlings come first before getting the photos though.

I wish I could transfer some of the overabundance of squirrels we have around our house to the nesting site, but that may be a bit crude.


----------



## Stihl Does It (May 5, 2009)

There are one or two Red-tailed Hawks that frequent our neighborhood. I tend to see them more in the summer, when they come in to drink from my birdbath and rest in my shady backyard.

Here's one of those fence sitters.


----------

